# Tegu will not eat anything



## Johnny300 (Apr 10, 2013)

I've had my tegu (Chomper) for bout 4 weeks now. Not once have I gotten him to eat. I've tried everything. He's always active an crawls on my arm but when I offer him food he denies it. I hope someone can help me thanks


----------



## Dubya (Apr 10, 2013)

Try egg yolk.


----------



## Johnny300 (Apr 10, 2013)

Does it matter if its cold?


----------



## Dubya (Apr 10, 2013)

No. I feed right from the fridge with no problem. Maybe just try room temp.


----------



## Johnny300 (Apr 10, 2013)

So should I just cover some beef, chicken or turkey I'm egg yolk an he should eat? An what about fresh salmon?


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 10, 2013)

I know you've posted in other threads, but are temps set well? You can offer him just egg yolk at first. Then you can coat food items in egg yolk. But you don't want to create a picky eater. You'll have to feed him in a way that makes him feel secure, too. He may not feel comfortable if you are hand feeding or trying to feed him while you watch.


----------



## Johnny300 (Apr 10, 2013)

The baskin spot is around 110 an I'm goin to try that when I get more eggs. Thanks again


----------



## Bagnara16 (Apr 11, 2013)

make sure the temps and humidity are at the right level. ive read that a lot with feeding threads. good luck


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Do you know if he's just out of hibernation? If so, he might be just slowly getting back into the swing of things. As dubya said, egg yolk is *almost* a guaranteed success. Just the broken yolk in a dish. That is what got niles eating after hibernation. Then gradually I offered bits of meat in yolk then subtracted the yolk. Now he's eating turkey, chicken, cherries, beef liver...so far. Also at first he would only lick egg yolk from dish or later off food then walk away. Then he'd eat meat but only if tong fed and put on the dirt in front of him. Now he will eat on his own from his dish. It takes awhile to see what they like. Then once you know it will be like a routine. If I approach his cage too quickly or if the dogs are barking, for example, he gets freaked out and goes in his hide. If yours is skittish and won't eat from tongs maybe he wants to be left quiet to eat. Hopefully he'll come around soon so you won't be worrying about him  just keep fresh water readily available...that is most important. You could also try a couple of crickets or waxworms to see if the wiggles will trigger feeding response.


----------



## Johnny300 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm not really sure if he came out of hibernation. I put an old t shirt in his cage an he just hides in that all day/night until I wake him up. I will start trying the egg yolk routine for a couple days an see how that goes. Thanks again


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes...just be patient too because i was soooo worried about niles not eating. Then dubya suggested egg yolk and he LOVED it.


----------

